# I'm new too! *



## Feliu (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello.  Just registered with FF as I begin my research in to IVF.  

H and I have been TTC for just over two years, I have PCOS, no blocked tubes tho.  Been on about 6 months of clomid and metformin, I ovuated but no BFP, after that we switched to herbs and acupuncture for last 6 months and managed to have 2 periods in that time, yay! Should get a June 08 date for 1st IVF cycle in the next few weeks....excited, nervous, full of questions and very pleased to have found this brilliant site!  So hello everyone!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Feliu* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having to make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

PCOS board...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Clomid board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Complementary therapies board...........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

FAQ's&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

Meanings&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0


We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Once a week at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel, Caz or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it for any reason, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Feliu, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility friends. 

Kate's left you some great links to check out there. Do dive in and start making friends. You will get plenty of advice and support here to help you through this time.

Looking forward to hearing from you again soon.

C~x


----------



## Just me hopeful (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi. I'm new too. Just found out that my IVF was positive. Am excited nervous and scared all at the same time. I used to have PCOs when I first stated my periods. Then years later when TTC found out that one tube was blocked and FSH was high [indicating Ovarian reserve] anyway opted for IVF and now praying the pregnancy sticks and all goes well.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun just wanted to give you a worm  welcome to ff you have come to the right place for all the help and support you need 
good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Feliu (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for your warm welcomes...gonna spend some time tomorrow getting to know the site and following the links you've given me.  Congratulations Just me Hopeful...that's really great news!  Sending you stickie vibes x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi and welcome to FF  

good luck on your ttc journey   

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship

Huggles
Nikki


----------

